# Death Wish Coffee



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Has anyone tried this? It claims to be the worlds strongest coffee, and can be ordered from their website:

http://www.deathwishcoffee.com

Here's the news story about it:

http://metro.co.uk/2013/03/19/death-wish-coffee-worlds-strongest-coffee-200-per-cent-stronger-than-normal-cuppa-3548670/


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Ricriley said:


> Has anyone tried this? It claims to be the worlds strongest coffee, and can be ordered from their website:
> 
> http://www.deathwishcoffee.com
> 
> ...


I never really notice a buzz from coffee but not sure I'd fancy this. Do you think this plays to a certain audience, the people who say "what's the point of decaf" and only drink coffee for the kick and not the taste?

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

is this robusta?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't really see the point. If it's caffeine you're after, just take some pro-plus?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd try it, to do just that. But I'd agree with Steve; it seems to appeal more to the people drinking coffee for the effects, rather than taste. I'm in it for the taste!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Sounds/looks disgusting. There's always cascara: high caffeine content, and tasty.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Apparently it's all robusta. Doesn't sound like it would be very nice, yet I'd be interested to see how it tasted.

Caffeine is tasteless as far as I'm aware (correct me if I'm wrong?).

I've never really received a 'coffee buzz' either. Even if I do get a pulsing eye if I drink a lot.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Why not just go straight to the pure stuff?

http://bulkcaffeine.co.uk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

RoloD said:


> Why not just go straight to the pure stuff?
> 
> http://bulkcaffeine.co.uk


Read their safety warning: Too much caffeine may cause nervousness, irritability, sleeplessness and possibly rapid heartbeat. Now, there's a surprise.


----------

